# Beach Sharkin in the Morning



## GoVols (Jun 18, 2008)

Won't be able to get out late to catch sharks, but my window per the wife is 5-8 am. Anybody had luck with sharks early in the morning? I know just about every freshwater fish can be had early in the morning. I plan on catching a few lady fish, cutting them up, then wading into no mans land to make a cast.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I don't see why you couldn't hook up. Dusk and Dawn are always good times.


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

I went to Navarre Beach yesterday morning, crabs were thick as thieved, caught 2 crabs and one lady fish. All my shark bait, cut bonita, got eaten by the crabs. They were even eating my fresh caught sand fleas..... Water was nice though, no grass.

Saw a pack of 4-5 sharks, small ones, maybe 2-3 feet, looked like blacktips, all eating baitfish on the soundside of the Navarre causeway yesterday evening.


----------



## Photon (Feb 27, 2008)

The wife and I were out this morning on Navarre beach at the last parking spot before Opal Beach. We were driving the lady fish crazy. Standing in knee deep surf we could see the sharks surfing in on the waves. Looked behind us and there was a 4 ft. shark cruising the trough at the shoreline traveling west to east. Ten feet north was the beach. Seems that you could do well in the AM sharking. BTW this was about 9am. Good luck!


----------



## GoVols (Jun 18, 2008)

That proves that shark can be had close to shore. I hope I can get some ladyfish for bait and hook up with a shark.


----------

